# March Clomid 2wwers



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

!!!GOOD LUCK EVERYONE ON THE 2WW!!!  

Gill 

Helen 

Toni  

Sharron 28/02

Alison 09/03

Ang 10/03

Caz 10/03

Puca 10/03

Laine 19/03

Emma TBA


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Gill 

Helen 

Toni  

Sharron 28/02

Alison 09/03

Ang 07/03

Caz 10/03

Puca 10/03

Laine 19/03

Gill 31/03


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Sharron

Just wondering how you are and if/when you are going to test?

Laine x


----------



## CazWhack (Oct 4, 2003)

I HATE THE 2WW!

It felt good to get that off my chest


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

hi sharon hope everything allright im keeping my fingers crossed good luck 

thanks helen for putting me on the list

xxxxxx


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

AF  arrived............devastated.......


Sharron

~x~


----------



## puca (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Sharron
So sorry to hear its not your month. 
I know how that feels. Be good to yourself until you feel better.
If you want to get it all out, this is the place to do it.
^group^

I have the distinct feeling this is not my month either, so you are amongst company.

I am sending sunshine thoughts your way, 
Puca
xxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Sharron replyed to you on the clomid board.

Puca i fell the same as you do not think this is going to be month again.

Alison


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Sharron,

Really sorry to hear your af has arrived. 

Take some time out and pamper yourself.

Laine x


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanx Girls

I'm off for a few days on holiday ~ so going to have a good relax............................

Love

Sharron

~x~


----------



## CazWhack (Oct 4, 2003)

Sharron - so sorry  has spoilt it for you, as Laine said pamper yourself a bit. Good luck with the appointment tomorrow.

Alison & Puca - I know exactly how you too feel, I keep thinking I've got af pains but then they dissapear. But I thought we agreed we would try and stay  surely we are due some good news by now.

Luv and babydust everyone.
Caz xx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

SHARRON .....i'm so sorry hun ....hope you have a nice time on holiday.....are you going anywhere nice? take care.....thinking of you. xx

CAZ ALISON PUCA ......GOOD LUCK EVERYONE praying for some great news very soon from you all 

ANG XX


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

has turned up......bang on time ...i'm not feeling to bad really as i didn't expect it to work anyway.
one more month left.....but i know it won't work for me now.

GOOD LUCK LADIES

ANG XX


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

hi sharon sorry to af has turned up hope you enjoy your few days away..

hi ang goodd look this month hope it works for you this month

helo to everyone else hope everyone ok take care xxxxx


----------



## CazWhack (Oct 4, 2003)

Oh Ang,

Sorry  turned up, bit  for you. You never know this last month could be the one, stranger things have happened!

Don't forget to pamper yourself a bit now.

Luv Caz xx


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

Ang 

sorry the old witch  spoilt it again this month 
^group^ ^group^

try to stay positive ~ there's as much chance next month fro you as anyone else !!

Sharron

~x~


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Ang,

Really sorry to hear it wasn't your turn this month.

Don't give up on the last month - it just might be the one for you.

Hugs hunny ((((((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))))))))

Laine x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Ang

I echo all the girls thoughts sorry AF has turned up.

Take care

Ali


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Ang so sorry AF turned up! Don't give up hope this last cycle could be the one for you! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

!!!GOOD LUCK EVERYONE ON THE 2WW!!!      

Gill ^group^

Helen ^group^

Toni 

Sharron ^group^

Alison 09/03

Ang 10/03

Caz 10/03

Puca 10/03

Laine 19/03

Emma TBA


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Sharron and Ang

I'm so so sorry to hear that the old witch  spoilt your dream this month.

Ang ~ Please don't give up hope yet hun. You are going to be a mum one day and you'll be a fantastic one, and if you hold on to that dream then lets hope that final cycle will be the one. I'm sending you all my love, all my babydust and loads of  . Take care sweetie  .

Emma xx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

HIYA,

thank you for all your support and .....it means alot to me. xxx

hows everyone else doing ? ALISON PUCA CAZ....Hope you all doing ok.

ANG XX


----------



## CazWhack (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi Ang 

I'm fine thanks, still convinced that af will be here tomorrow, just have a feeling, you know? Preparing myself for the worst and hoping for the best 

Luv Caz xx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

CAZ how you doing......hope the  hasn't turned up.....waiting to hear GOOD NEWS FROM YOU i'v everything crossed even my legs .
thinking of you

ANG XX

ALISON PUCA any news?.....good luck xxx


----------



## katiek (Oct 21, 2003)

Sharron and Ang

Really sorry to hear af has arrived. Thinking of you and Good luck for next time

Good luck to Alison, Puca and Caz..... keeping everything crossed

kk x


----------



## katynana (Mar 9, 2004)

Hello

I am not too sure if I am going about this in the right way or not cos you all seem to know each other, but I started Clomid in the middle of Feb and now being driven potty by the two week wait. I've been floating on this board for a while and you all seem so nice so I decided to take the plunge and post!! I am due to test on Friday and getting very nervous, I think i have had symptoms but they could just be nerves or pmt. Does everyone go slightly nuts on the 2ww or is it just me.

Good luck to all of you.

Katexxx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

HIYA KATE and welcome.

YES we all go nuts on the 2WW .....good luck with your test on FRIDAY .

Have you seen the other message board we use on the clomid thread? why not come and join us there aswell, tell us a bit more about yourself.

TAKE CARE 
ANG XX


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi all

I posted on the clomid thread, no luck again this month.

Thanks everybody for your support.

Con on Caz you can do it girl somebody give us BFP pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee we deserve it.

Welcome Kate best of luck on Friday
AlisonXXX


----------



## katynana (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks for all your good wishes and good luck Caz for tommorrow - sending you all positive vibes. I am so pleased to find I am not alone with this!!! 

Alison, thanks for your good wishes and I hope it does work out for you.

chat on the Clomid thread later
love Katexxxx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

ALISON i'm so sorry af arrived  
i'v posted on clomid thread aswell.

take care luv ang xx


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

Ali ^group^ ~ so sorry ..................after I read your post on the other thread the line of that song is going through my head !!!!!!!!!! but that's what we all need to do !!! 

Katynana ~ welcome and good luck on friday !!!!

Caz ~ any news?


Love Sharron

~x~


----------



## puca (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
Did a pregnancy test on Mon was a big fat negative .
I fell off the world on Mon & spent most of the day crying. Tuesday  turned up to cackle. I am not sure why the past two months have been so bad, but I think that I have, after three years started to have regular periods & just thought maybe this was it. My friend phoned on Sun & told me she was pg. She has been trying for 4 months & said " At least you've got Leo. I was sure I'd never get pregnant & you'd have Leo & I'd have none". I know there is some sense in what she said but all I kept thinking was "You're pregnant after 4 months & I've been trying for 3 years!!!" ^furious^ 
DH took the day off yesterday & we just pottered about the house, with intermittant tears from me. 
Not even my mum knew what to say. I think I confuse everyone except the sweet ladies in waiting.
Sharron & Ali, so sorry. You sound like you are being very strong, and are an inspiration for me to pull my socks up & keep going. 
Caz I hope you have better news    to you. We need a positive this cycle!
Kate, hi. This board keeps me as sane as I can be . To be honest, its just good to have someone to talk to in the 2ww & know that when you tell them its a negative, they know how you feel, instead of a glazed look.  Big    to you.

Well I will see you ladies in April 2ww'ers if not before.
Pucaxxxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Sorry Puca, a big hug to you. We have to be strong don't we but there is not a minute in the day when I don't think about getting pregnant, being pregnant having a baby etc etc. 
And it is only us girlies that understand and although Ian is very good and he is going through TTC as well they still do not understand the longing that we women have.
Even my Mum cannot fully understand because she has not been in this position thats why this website is an absolute godsend. 

Phoned hosp this morning and go for day 14 scan on 22nd March so off we go for this cycle which reminds me better go and take Clomid tablet.

Love to you all 

Alison

Caz where are you?


----------



## CazWhack (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi girls 

Nothing but bad news I'm afraid, the rotten old  turned up late last night  can't believe how upset I am. Thought I was ok last night, sort of thought I had prepared myself but burst out crying in my friends at lunch time (in front of 3 other people), was dead embarassed, then cried all the way back to work and now just keep filling up 

Sorry, I will try and pull myself together and be more  tomorrow.

Luv Caz xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Decided to come and join this thread as am on cd19 now.

Kate - Hi and welcome to the thread. Lots and lots of luck for Friday.

Caz - Sorry af has arrived. Sending you such a big . It is so hard to deal with a -ve but one day you will hopefully get your dream.

Puca - Sorry af arrived for you too. Hope you are feeling brighter now. Come and join us on the Clomid Cyclers 2004 thread for a chat.

Laine x


----------



## katiek (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi

I'm really sorry to see af has arrived in full force this month for you guys... i am gutted for you all. It will happen for all of you very soon, i am sure of it....

lots of love and hugs
katie k x


----------



## katynana (Mar 9, 2004)

I am so sorry - it's horrible. if it's any consolation I am getting af type cramps so I may be joining you in a couple of days. Keep going wi' yer yed down and take care of yourselves.
Thinking of everyone who is going through a rough time.
love Katexxxxxxx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

OH NOOO ladies CAZ PUCA , i havn't got the words to say how gutted i am for you both, but YES we all understand what you are going through right now.

DON'T GIVE UP LADIES it may take longer than you want, but you both will make great mummys soon. ( THAT GOES TO EVERYONE ELSE ASWELL.
BIG BIG  to ALL.

kate and hope we hear good news from you soon


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Caz I am so sorry mate a big hug to you hope you are feeling better today.

Well one thing is for sure Puca, you and me will all be testing about the same time next month, maybe this will be the one.

Laine best of luck for this month.

Kate all the best for tomorrow.

Lots of love Alison


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

Caz & Puca ^group^

Hope you are both ok...........thinking of you......


Sharron

~x~


----------



## CazWhack (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi girls,

I have posted on the clomid thread, I am much better today, thanks. I'm sorry I was so negy yesterday, have pulled myself together now 

Alison & Puca - how long are your cycles, mine are 35 days on the clomid.

Kate - welcome to our little gang, we are a great bunch of girls even if I do say so myself! 

Luv to all
Caz xx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Caz my cycle is now approx 28 days. I have never had periods every 4 weeks this is a whole new ball game to me.

So will you be slightly behind me in testing next month?

Alison


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello Everyone

I just wanted to pop in and say hello sorry I have not been around miuch it has been madly busy at work.

Caz, Puca and Ali - I was so sorry to read your bad news. I was sure there would be some more BFPs this time around. Glad to see you are feeling a bit better now sending lots of hugs xxxxxxxx

Hi to Kate and Welome! Is it today that you are testing? GOOD LUCK!!!

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww. I am on CD 14 today and no positive OPK just yet but I have been getting ov pains so am preparing myself for a busy weekend! 

Love

Helen xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katynana (Mar 9, 2004)

Hello

Hope everyone is ok - did test this morning and got a neg....and af pains are getting worse...........

Katex


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

So sorry Kate,

Take care sending you a big hug.
Loe Alison


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Kate,

Sorry to hear you got a -ve (((((((((((((((Hugs)))))))))))))

Please come and join us on the Clomid Cylcers thread when you are ready.

Laine x


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

So sorry to Kate sending lots of hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

KATE,

sorry to hear your sad news ......big  to you.

ANG XX


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hi girls,

hope you are all well. I am really getting really bad at posting, i read through them but never get around to posting.

Ahem- my puppy is a black lab cross he is 19 weeks old and he is my baby, i have taught him to give cuddles and when im feeling down i just get a lovely big cuddle from him (Alfie)


i am taking a month off from the clomid i feel like i was going crazy, the first few months where fine but now wow im like a crazy woman!

just like to say well done to all the positives and enjoy your pregnancy

also

for girls with the negitives then i know its hard and just keeps getting harder but we will get there.......i know we will


love to all

cat
xx


----------



## katynana (Mar 9, 2004)

Thank so much for all your messages of support. will join you later at some point when things have settled

love Katex


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi girls ,

just thought I'd pop in to say Hi and ^group^ to those for whom the has arrived.

I'm cd20 today but as there's no chance of a this mth, I just want to know if I ov. All the bms in the world won't help unless I ov .

Wishing everyone all the best,

Piriam


----------



## CazWhack (Oct 4, 2003)

Kate,

Sorry you got a negative, big  coming your way. 

Take care.

Luv Caz xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Cat - Good to hear from you.

Kate - Hope you are o.k?

Hi to everyone else .......am I the only one on the 2ww then?

Well I am on cd23 today and feel nothing, no sore boobs, no nothing. Just have a feeling that I am going to see af later than normal as I didn't ov when I normally do. Anyway we will see eh.

Today I have my parents and brother over for Sunday dinner so have been busy preparing. Tomorrow off to Ikea to buy a sofa armchair bed for our spare room.

Hope everyone is doing o.k.

Laine x


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

!!!GOOD LUCK EVERYONE ON THE 2WW!!!  

Gill 

Helen 

Toni 

Sharron 

Alison 

Ang 

Caz 

Puca 

Kate 

Lesley30 

Laine 

Piriam


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Laine and Piriam,

Good luck to both of you for this month. Go on girlies we need some more  

Think the rest of us will be April testers.

Alison


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hiya girls

Laine ~ Good Luck hun, I have everything crossed for you. Scatter some of that babydust you throw around over yourself for a change  I really hope its works for you this month. When I fell pg with Daniel I had no signs at all until I was about 12 weeks gone so you never know.

I can't belive how many BFN's on this board at the moment ~ I'm so sorry to all of you that have had them and I'm praying you get your BFP's soon.

Love,

Emma x x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi girls

Laine - keep positive hun xxx just popped in here to see how you were doing on 2ww - are you coping OK?

To all the other ladies - as Emma says, sorry to see so many negatives, and hope to see some BFP on here for you girls really soon

Fee xx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

GOOD LUCK LAINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
and to everyone else on the 2ww we need some more positives!  

By the way does anyone else have their test date for April yet as I can start a new thread and list?

Helenxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Helen 

Could you please put me down for the 7th April testing.

Alison


----------



## CazWhack (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi girls 

Laine - Good luck, I have everything crossed for you and really do hope this is your month 

Piriam - why is there no chance of a  for you this month? I think I must have missed something 

Helen - my test date will be 12th April, thanks for looking after the lists ^thumbsup^

Luv Caz xx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

HIYA 

LAINE CD 25 FOR YOU TODAY ......hope you doing ok  thoughts and truck loads of babydust coming your way xx

CAZ my b-day is 12 april .......it would make my day to see you get that BFP 

HELEN you are a star .....keeing the lists going THANK YOU.

MY AF is due 3rd april, so i will put my test date down as 4th APRIL .

GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY......WE NEED MORE BFP'S           
ANG XX


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi Helen

I'm going to stick to IF nurse advice and go up to day 42 ~ had a day 36 cycle last month so put my test date for 14th April


Good Luck Laine !!   

Love 

Sharron

~x~


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Thanks for all your good luck wishes!

Fee - Really lovely of you to stop by - I appreciate that.

Well as Ang says I am on CD25 today and just know that this month is not going to be our turn (again).  Have gone from no symptoms to a bad migraine yesterday and another on its way today. So will keep this short too.

Hugs

Laine x


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello!
I have opened a thread for April 2ww list now xxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Piriam - Hope you are o.k?

CD26 - My migraine is still niggling slightly but I glad it is better as it has been really painful.

Well I enjoyed Ikea on Monday. Yesterday me and dh did some gardening together which was nice. Mind you dh only did what he had to and that was it! Today have sown grass seed, planted a couple of perennials and caned flower supports around my Chrysanths. 

Laine


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Laine
Well CD27 today for you! How are you bearing up? I am sending you lots of babydust
  

Love
Helenxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Helen - Thanks for asking!! I am bearing up ok, no sign of af but then she usually appears cd27 or cd28. Although with Clomid who knows what will happen!

Sorry it's a short one but I am getting hungry and am going to make dinner.

Laine x


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

LAINE,

thinking about you.

i'm not religious but i'm going to say a little prayer to god for you.....TO KEEP AF AWAY (BFP) 

ENJOY YOUR DINNER XXX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Ang - Awww thanks for saying a prayer for me (how thoughtful).

CD28 and no sign of af yet. Bought a scanner for my cards and have been busying scanning/uploading them to my website. It is coming along slowly and I am getting quite excited about it now.

Tonight I am off to my friends who is having a candle party. I just love candles. 

Laine x


----------



## Rosie3 (Sep 9, 2003)

laine

lots and lots of luck for you sweetie.
i've got everything crossed!!

rosie
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Laine, hope the  stays away.

 arrived yesterday, but that's good as I phoned GP for blood tests yesterday and ov was confirmed   .

Emma, there was no chance of a  last mth as I had the flu when dh and I should have been  so we didn't get to do our thing. Hopefully no illness for either of us this mth  .

Hoping that there are lots of    this mth.

Take care all,

Piriam


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Laine ~ Hope you are ok hun. How's the migraines? Hope they have gone now. Just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you, and also, like Ang, praying that you get that BFP 

All my love

Emma x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Piriam - Sorry af arrived for you. Hope you and your dh feel much better for April and things go o.k.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts.

CD29 and still no sign of af. My tummy and head are feeling poorly . 

I didn't go to the candle party last night as I was so tired. 

This afternoon have been taking things easy.

Laine x


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Me too! keeping an eye on you Laine,hope you feel better soon, and  keeps away!!
love bops,xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Laine - I'm hoping and wishing for you hun 

xxxxxxxxxx

Fee


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Laine,

When are you going to test? 

Lots of love and luck winging the way to you .. I hope this is the one for you, hun

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh wow Laine, only just seen this. Keeping everything crossed this is the one for you sweetie (please, please, please!). 

AF STAY AWAY FROM LAINE! 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Well I did a hpt this morning and got a -ve. Had a few tears with dh and a cuddle. 

Af  hasn't arrived yet although my head and tummy tell me she is defo on the way. Clomid is a trickster. I just want af to arrive so we can go onto the next cycle.   

Thanks for all your support! It means so much.

Going back to the Cyclers thread now.

Laine x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Laine

I am so sorry. AF can play so many tricks on us she is a complete sxxt.

Have so more cuddles with DH. And I know what you mean about AF arriving so that you can get started again.

Take care

Alison


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Laine

Just pooped over to see how you're doing!! So sorry you got a neg, but there's still hope it's not over till the  sings, i know when i was on clomid my cd's were all over the place.

sending positive thoughts your way.   

Take care
Sue xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ah Laine, so sorry to hear you got a neg hpt  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Laine,

Hugs to you, hun 

Hang on in there I know your dream will come true one day

Lots of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

Laine  ~ 
af dance for you.....     

Thinking of you....


Sharron

~x~


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Oh Laine I can't believe it... well there is still hope it isn't over til af appears
Sending lots of hugs
Helenxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Well af arrived this morning so it is defo over this time for us.

Thanks for your support as always.

Laine x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Laine 



Jayne x


----------



## CazWhack (Oct 4, 2003)

Laine, 

big  for you

Luv Caz xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Laine

 So sorry to read your news. I am praying you get your dream soon.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

LAINE 

i'm so sorry hun  i hope you are ok.....you sound ok but are you really? im me anytime .
ANG XX


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Sending you lots of kisses and cuddles Laine....... xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katiek (Oct 21, 2003)

Laine - thinking of you... it will happen; i am sure of it...
take care
kk x


----------

